# Qualcomm has announced new technology that will triple Wi-Fi speeds



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Wi-Fi standards are constantly increasing the speed in which data is transmitted over networks and with the recently introduced plans of WiGig products, Wi-Fi is going to be even faster with Qualcomm's latest announcement of their MU-Mimo (multi-user, multiple input, and multiple output) technology.
> 
> MU-Mimo is a breakthrough in wireless networking. The way Wi-Fi access points work now is comparable to a lunch line. People get served one at a time while the others wait. MU-Mimo, which has taken seven years to research and develop, allows data to be sent to multiple groups of users at the same time using algorithms that change to suit the situation. The company has stated that "Using MU-MIMO is like using the carpool lane: the Wi-Fi Highway doesn't change, but grouping up with other users lets you go much faster while de-congesting the other lanes."


Here


----------

